# Bad Art Thread



## Dhimmi (Mar 27, 2011)

Thankfully we all know great art, and hopefully get to enjoy some each and every day. 

Sadly theres a pile of dross out there, and this thread is an anti-celebration of it. If you want to post some please throw up some images as well as a link, not just a link because that dear chums would be dull.

I'll start with Yoash Foldesh who I'd rate somewhere between dreadful and deluded, even though I really think it's some form of dare or joke. 

















If you need any more;
http://yoashfoldesh.com/drawings/


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 27, 2011)

There is a museum of bad art (MOBA). Here are a few pieces from its collection:


----------



## Voley (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that last one.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 27, 2011)

i could just repost all my posts from the art/photo/craft threads on here


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 27, 2011)

I am a bit of a fan of bad art.

I think it takes a special kind of talent to create something truly bad.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 27, 2011)

There is no such thing as bad or good art, there is just art.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 27, 2011)

for example I think this is shit






but a lot of people would disagree


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 27, 2011)

There is no such thing as bad art.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## strung out (Mar 27, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


>


 
i truly think this is brilliant


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 27, 2011)

kanda?


----------



## strung out (Mar 27, 2011)

lol


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## killer b (Mar 27, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> There is no such thing as bad art.


 
keep telling yourself that stan.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 27, 2011)

killer b said:


> keep telling yourself that stan.



Well, yep 

But, it's obvious that some people here like the stuff other people don't like already. It's all subjective. It's the thing I love most about art - there are no rules - no-one can tell you what is good, or bad. It's all good  It's just expression. Who gives a fuck if it has to be qualified?


----------



## chilango (Mar 28, 2011)

FWIW Bad Art is surely Art that fails to express or fulfill it's intentions. this may be done to poor technical skills or maybe a lack of purpose in it's conception.

Of course, that's just my opinion.


----------



## chilango (Mar 28, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> kanda?


 
I quite like this one...


----------



## Santino (Mar 28, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> There is no such thing as bad art.


 
If there's no bad art then there's no good art, including yours. It's all the same and there's no point in trying to improve, because there's no such thing as better.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 28, 2011)

Santino said:


> If there's no bad art then there's no good art, including yours. It's all the same and there's no point in trying to improve, because there's no such thing as better.


 
It all comes down to your own perceptions. Another thing I love about art (my art as in doing it rather than the results) is that it can always get better for me. Others may not like it at all. Then, others may think the stuff I create and don't like myself is my best work.

We can all decide what we don't like like. Why we don't like it, but no-one should say it's 'bad art'. Art means many different things to many different people. Even if the results are a bit wrong, the making is worthwhile and makes it good.

My last set of paintings got very mixed reactions. But, they all sold  Most of the people who were willing to explain what they didn't like told me they were a bit naive and teenage. That's exactly the same reason the people who liked them enough to buy them told me.

Personally, they go way beyond 'teenage'.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 28, 2011)

i like all the things on this thread.


----------



## Voley (Mar 28, 2011)

This thread needs some Roger Dean:


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 28, 2011)

Dhimmi said:


>



Jesus, I've been here too long. My first thought for a title was simply 'Jazzz'...


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 28, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


>


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 28, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> kanda?


 
Jools Holland!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 28, 2011)

I think to be truely bad art, it should be made by a well-known artist.  Amateurs at least have an excuse.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 29, 2011)

I like that. 


By the way, I live near the museum of bad art, though sadly I've never been. I've heard a lot about it and it sounds like decent people run the place...They think they "bad" artwork is actually wonderful, which is why they decided to open a museum to display it in (In case anyone was confused)


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 29, 2011)

this one is a favorite


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 1, 2011)

I think these were done by the same artist.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 1, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> I like that.
> 
> 
> By the way, I live near the museum of bad art, though sadly I've never been. I've heard a lot about it and it sounds like decent people run the place...They think they "bad" artwork is actually wonderful, which is why they decided to open a museum to display it in (In case anyone was confused)



I think it is beautiful.


----------



## Dhimmi (Apr 2, 2011)

I like the turnip caesarian one, and a couple of the others, dillingers one reminds of King of the Hill so I like it just by association. I'm still not sure about the _so bad it's good_ angle, and I definitely don't go for the _there's just art_ spiel...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 2, 2011)

Dhimmi said:


> I'm still not sure about the _so bad it's good_ angle









What about now?


----------



## strung out (Apr 2, 2011)

holy fucking LOL


----------



## strung out (Apr 2, 2011)

yes!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 2, 2011)

strung out said:


> yes!


----------



## BlackSpecs (Apr 3, 2011)

Dan Lacey he is called ....also famous for his pancake paintings !!!! :


----------



## badseed (Apr 3, 2011)

Dhimmi said:


> I like the turnip caesarian one


 
I thought it was a mandrake.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 5, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> What about now?



LOL.  That needs to be a tattoo.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well placed horn.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 5, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> What about now?


 
Erm...is that Hugh Laurie on one side


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 5, 2011)

pretty sure it is qog. that is one _very_ special picture


----------



## Voley (Apr 5, 2011)

Stalin, Obama, Laurie: The Axis Of Evil.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 5, 2011)

I like the pancake ones too but they need more syrup, and some steam coming off them would be good. mmm. pancake heads.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Apr 5, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> What about now?



Yes I'd call this bad art, so why would I quite like to have it on my wall? I'd certainly prefer it to anything by say, the likes of Jack Vettriano.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 5, 2011)

Andrew Hertford said:


> Yes I'd call this bad art, so why would I quite like to have it on my wall? I'd certainly prefer it to anything by say, the likes of Jack Vettriano.


 
Probably the same reason why I watch bad movies.  Some are so bad, they're good.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Probably the same reason why I watch bad movies.  Some are so bad, they're good.


 
The Room by Tommy Wiseau.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 14, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> The Room by Tommy Wiseau.


 
That is certainly a special film. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## oryx (Apr 14, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


>



That's the next six months' nightmares sorted.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 15, 2011)

I've decided some of my artwork belongs on this thread:


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 15, 2011)

actually that last one looks a lot better and less scribbly in person. But still "bad"


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 15, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> I've decided some of my artwork belongs on this thread


 
well i know fuck all about art but as i scrolled down i thought that first pic doesn't belong on this thread even before i saw it was yours 

it's nice to see your stuff, not sure i have before?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Apr 15, 2011)

Yep, Miss Caphat, when I saw that first pic I wondered wtf was wrong with it!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 15, 2011)

no, I like it too. What makes it bad, IMO is that I, like most people, have a hard time drawing hands. In this one, the fact that the hand came out as a giant claw is very funny to me. It's like the painting is a celebration of a mistake/lack of skill/I don't know. and also a crab claw


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 15, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> no, I like it too. What makes it bad, IMO is that I, like most people, have a hard time drawing hands. In this one, the fact that the hand came out as a giant claw is very funny to me. It's like the painting is a celebration of a mistake/lack of skill/I don't know. and also a crab claw


 
It's a great crab claw


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 15, 2011)

the crab claw fucking makes it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 15, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> the crab claw fucking makes it


 
It gives it a sense of jeapardy. 

The character is like "I'm thinking, but I could pincer you at any moment"


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 15, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> ... sense of jeapardy.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 15, 2011)

I actually really really like the second picture you posted. 

The formless given form. I think that's beautiful, and I would put it on my wall.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 15, 2011)

I feel the need to explain the top one on this page...it's a drawing of one of those little shiny ceramic figurines my friend randomly had in a pile of stuff. I love that the little "people" look so serious.



eta: thank you.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 15, 2011)

you talk well about art dill  i can never get further than i like it/don't like it.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


>


 
I like that (in an odd disturbing kinda way).


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 15, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> it's nice to see your stuff, not sure i have before?


 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/321141-April-art-challenge/page2?highlight=april+art

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/334913-October-Art-Thread/page3?highlight=miss+caphat


my camera's been broken for a while so I haven't been able to put up anything recently.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 15, 2011)

.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 15, 2011)

What about that septic weirdo -- Thomas Kinclade, or something like that?  Kinkade?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 15, 2011)

Kinkade, apparently.  Imagoogle him:


----------



## kabbes (Apr 15, 2011)

Look at it, ffs:


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 15, 2011)

They remind me of when HDR photography is done wrong.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 15, 2011)

The colours.  Your eyes cannot unsee the colours.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 15, 2011)

He's massively popular in yankland, by the way.  He's like their Vettriano.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Apr 15, 2011)

They made him a multi-multi-millionaire !


----------

